# Types Of Women:)



## +Dream+ (6 فبراير 2006)

ايه دة يازيكو :smil4: :smil5: 

طب هقول لحور حماتك وهى تشوف شغلها معاك :t36: 

و نبقى نشوف رايها فى عريس بنتها :t11:


----------



## Coptic Lady (6 فبراير 2006)

*خسئت يا ايزاك






			VIRUS Woman: 

Also known as "WIFE"; when you are not expecting her, she comes, installs herself and uses all your resources. If you try to uninstall her you will lose something, if you don't try to uninstall her you will lose everything....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



جواز ايزاك من كليوباترا 

باااااااااااطل بااااااااااااااطل *


----------



## blackguitar (6 فبراير 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههه تعريفات لاذعه حقيقيه*


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

يا ناس حولو تفرقو بين كلامي الشخصي وكلامي في منتدي الفنون 

وبعدين يا حور اني كل شويه هتزليني بلاها كليوبترا انا هتجوز نفرتيتي 

ومينا يتجوز كليوبترا :t32: 

وماشي يا دريم مردودالك :t32: 

وقلهم يهمدو دول يا بلاك جيتار ولا اعزفلهم شويه


----------



## +Dream+ (6 فبراير 2006)

خلاص يا زيكو انت بانت حقيقتك لحور خلاص و الى كان كان 

و فيه الى حجز البنت خلاص و هيقدم الشبكة :smil5: :smil5:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 فبراير 2006)

*طبعا انا مش موافق علي الكلام ده خالص يا ايزاك ليه المواضيع دي بس leasantr 



			
				Dream قال:
			
		


خلاص يا زيكو انت بانت حقيقتك لحور خلاص و الى كان كان 

و فيه الى حجز البنت خلاص و هيقدم الشبكة :smil5: :smil5: 

أنقر للتوسيع...


عرفته :sad  

:cry2:  عيني عليك يا ايزاك :cry2: ​*


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> خلاص يا زيكو انت بانت حقيقتك لحور خلاص و الى كان كان
> 
> و فيه الى حجز البنت خلاص و هيقدم الشبكة :smil5: :smil5: [/COLOR]




طبعا اكيد ليكي مصلحه يا دريم في الموضوع ده :t32: 

توقعي بيني وبين حماتي 

ربنا علي الظالم والمفتري :kap:


----------



## ezzzak (6 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *طبعا انا مش موافق علي الكلام ده خالص يا ايزاك ليه المواضيع دي بس leasantr
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مينا لو الحكايه اتطربقت هتتربق عليا وعليك يا حلاوه :gy0000: 

اهمد كدا واركح علي حيلك


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				ezzzak قال:
			
		



مينا لو الحكايه اتطربقت هتتربق عليا وعليك يا حلاوه :gy0000: 

اهمد كدا واركح علي حيلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا زيكو هوه احنا واخدنهم شركة ولا ايه :t36: 

وبعدين انا مش بحط المواضيع الوحشة دي علي البنات :t36: 

ده حتي البنات الطف الكائنات :big 

وبعدين انتا ليك منافس بينخور ورك وعاوز يوقعك :blush2: 

انا مفيش الحمد لله  :sile ​*


----------



## +Dream+ (7 فبراير 2006)

ايوة ايوة انصحه 

بس خلاص بعد فوات الاوان 

احنا حجزنا خلاص و قدمنا الشبكة 

و الى هيقرب من بنت حور هو حرررررررررر :t36: :t36: :t36:


----------



## ezzzak (7 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> لا يا زيكو هوه احنا واخدنهم شركة ولا ايه :t36:
> 
> ...





مينا تحب اطلعلك موضيعك القديمه علي البنات ولا الله علي عبيده ستار :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000:​


----------



## ezzzak (7 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> ايوة ايوة انصحه
> 
> بس خلاص بعد فوات الاوان
> 
> ...




لااااااااااااااااااااااا 

خيانه 


مستحيل 

دريم 


بلاش اللون دا معايا انا صعيدي ومتهددش 

ميكولش معايا الكلام ده 

ايزاك لكليوبترا وكليوبترا لايزاك انا حتي نويت اغير اسمي لانطونيو 

وده المفيد


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> مينا تحب اطلعلك موضيعك القديمه علي البنات ولا الله علي عبيده ستار :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000:​



*اديك قولت بنفسك مواضيعك القديمة 

انا توبت توبه نصوحه ( حلوة نصوحه دي ) واستقريت بعد ما خطبت :smil13: 

هي الناس مالها يا ربي :dntknw:​*


----------



## ezzzak (7 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *اديك قولت بنفسك مواضيعك القديمة
> 
> انا توبت توبه نصوحه ( حلوة نصوحه دي ) واستقريت بعد ما خطبت :smil13:
> 
> هي الناس مالها يا ربي :dntknw:​*




متاكد يا مينا من الكلام ده 

ان ايزاك لك لبمرصاد


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> متاكد يا مينا من الكلام ده
> 
> ان ايزاك لك لبمرصاد



*بدال فيها مرصاد ومتاكد استني اسال الجمهور :giveup: *


----------



## maarttina (7 فبراير 2006)

بصراحه انا شايفه ان كلكم عنصريين وبتكرهوا المرأة اوعي يا حور محب تجوزيهم بنتك مافيش حد فيهم يستاهل استثناء روك بس معتدل شوية مش متطرف زيهم ههههههههههههه


----------



## ezzzak (8 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> بصراحه انا شايفه ان كلكم عنصريين وبتكرهوا المرأة اوعي يا حور محب تجوزيهم بنتك مافيش حد فيهم يستاهل استثناء روك بس معتدل شوية مش متطرف زيهم ههههههههههههه





اهلا انت ايه حكايتك انتي ودريم 

دخلين تهدو النفوس وتمشو 

احب اغيظكم واكيدكم 

انا امبارح كنت بلبس كليوبترا الشبكه :gy0000: :gy0000: :gy0000: (انت جبت منين السميلز الذيذه دي يا روك)

والي مش عاجبه يبلع من دي :bomb:  3 علي الريق الصبح leasantr leasantr 

والي مش عاجبه مفيش غير :gun:


----------



## +Dream+ (8 فبراير 2006)

بقى كدة يا ايزاك هى حصلت ترفع المسدس كمان :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000: 

يا خــــــــبر 

و بعين اساسا انت ازاى لبست الشبكة و انت كنت ملبسها لكليوباترا 

و حور قالت انها بعتتهالك خلاص 

بطل حركاتك دى :MAD 

كل شيئاًَ أنكشفاًََ و بان 

هههههههههههه


----------



## zaki (8 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ده حتي البنات الطف الكائنات :big
> ...




*بعد  الجملة  دى  يا  مينا  قدامك  72  ساعة  علشان  ترجع  فى  كلامك  
والا  هتتحول  للتحقيق  داخل  الحزب
ودى  فيها  رفد  نهائى  لانها  بتندرج  تحت  بند
(خيانة  عظمى )

اييـــــــــــــــــزاك
سن  السكاكين  وبلغ  الاعضاء  بالحزب  ودوس  على  زرار  الانزار  وحصــــــــلنى*​


----------



## ezzzak (8 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> بقى كدة يا ايزاك هى حصلت ترفع المسدس كمان :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000:
> 
> يا خــــــــبر
> 
> ...






بلاش تلعبي في عداد عمرك يا دريم 

انا مش هسيب كليوبترا لو هموت 

ولبستها الشبكه تحبي انزلك الصور :bud: :bud:


----------



## +Dream+ (8 فبراير 2006)

حور محب قال:
			
		

> *خسئت يا ايزاك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هذا هو الدليل 

نووووووووكومينت 

:t12: :t12:


----------



## ezzzak (8 فبراير 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *بعد  الجملة  دى  يا  مينا  قدامك  72  ساعة  علشان  ترجع  فى  كلامك
> والا  هتتحول  للتحقيق  داخل  الحزب
> ودى  فيها  رفد  نهائى  لانها  بتندرج  تحت  بند
> (خيانة  عظمى )
> ...





يا زيكو انت جاي توقعني في شر اعمالي بنقول هنتجوز 

وانت تقولي الحزب 

انت نسيت اني بقيت عضو خفي في الحزب يعني عضويتي موجوده بس مش بظهر بصفتي الرسميه 

بس هنعمله مكاكمه عادله يا ذكي مش هنظلمه 

هنعلقه من رموش عنيه ايه رئيك 

افتكر اني ابو العداله 

بلغ المجلس قبل التحقيق بالعقوبه 

عشان ميتلكوششوش في النطق بالحكم 

ايزاك قائد الجناح العسكري 
لحزب اعداء المراءه


----------



## ezzzak (8 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> هذا هو الدليل
> 
> نووووووووكومينت
> 
> :t12: :t12:


يا ماما دا مش دليل 

شوفي تاريخ المشاركه كان من كام يوم حور غيرت رئيها 

انتو مش بتعرفو هندي :thnk0001:


----------

